# Pigeon Racing Clock



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

I recently bought a STB Swiss Made pigeon racing clock (non electronic).
The clock is second hand and came with no instructions and I don't really know how it works exactly. But I do know it works because I bought a new battery for it and when I put it in, the clock started to tick away. However when I turn the key to record the time on the paper the mark is very faint as if the ink is running out. I also cant figure out how to set the time at zero as it was the start of a race.
Can anybody provide me with some help related to this? How do I work my clock and where can I find ink for it?


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

You might want to contact this business:


Combs Timer Shop 
105 Winfield St
Weatherford, TX,76087
817‑594‑5040


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Try www.siegelpigeons.com they carry ink ribbons and paper rolls. If you have a key there will be a place to set the clock, you may have to take the front off the clock face to access it. Just look around on the clock and play with it, not too complicated once you figure it out.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

raftree3 said:


> Try www.siegelpigeons.com they carry ink ribbons and paper rolls. If you have a key there will be a place to set the clock, you may have to take the front off the clock face to access it. Just look around on the clock and play with it, not too complicated once you figure it out.


Hey AlbertoG, I cannot believe none of the old guys in your club have never used ether this clock or one of the other wind up ones. Try talking to one of them and see if they can help you out a bit.


----------



## LOFT 532 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Number not working*



akbird said:


> You might want to contact this business:
> 
> 
> Combs Timer Shop
> ...


Any one know a different number or if they are even still in business?


----------

